# Left and Right ACL repairs and arthritis pain.....



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello - your ellevator made me smile. 

My 11 year old has arthritis in both of her front ankles, and has had joint pain and stiffness for years and years. So she is on a supplement for the overall stiffness (Sashas Blend) which works wonders for her. But when she overdoes it, I do need to lift her up onto the bed, and she hesitates to come up the stairs. Most of the time, though, it really keeps her comfortable.

For the pain, I would recommend (after talking to your vet and having her blood checked for organ function) putting Ella on the Tramadol or another NSAID on a daily basis. That way, it builds up in their system, and keeps the pain at bay, even with regular to high activity. My girl was put on Deramaxx first on an "as-needed" basis. It took away her limp, and she was able to resume running and playing ball pain-free. But very quickly, I realized that she needed it on a more regular basis. Occasionally was good in the moment, but then it wore off. We went up to once every 48 hours, then every 36 hours, and now she gets it once a day. It really has given her a new lease on life. 

Definitely consult with your vet before you change or increase her pain meds. But I'm sure there is something that can be done to make Ella more comfortable. Good luck - let us know!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You could try acupuncture for her by a IVAS certified vet. I did for my arthritic boy, it worked wonders. There is also laser therapy . Hydrotherapy can help them retain muscle mass with low impact exercise. My neighbor has an in ground pool that came in handy.










If you were used to taking long walks with her and are frustrated by not taking her along, you could get a wagon for her to help out when she gets tired. Others than myself have done so here on GRF. My boy still got his 2 mile "walks" in every day until 2 days before he passed. He loved it.










You mention Tramadol and if it works for her, great! It is not a NSAID and pretty safe. You could also try Arnica, worked for my boy and helps me too. There are threads on the forum on all of the above I mentioned if you do a search. I have had nothing but problems with NSAID's and my dogs so that is why I mentioned the alternatives.

There is a sticky you may want to read about supplements here. Good luck with your girl.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

See if your vet carries adequan! It is a wonderful drug that can really help out arthritis.


----------



## tdelkwin (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the ideas! Ella does love the water and living in Florida we have a pool she frequents almost daily in the summer. We have to make sure she gets rest time during the summer as too much of a good thing can still be too much! She is able to go on short walks stills and enjoys playing with the kiddos in the front yard! She will see the vet soon for some followup blood work and other labs. I will mention the ideas then to the vet! Thanks again!!!!!


----------

